# Brooklyn, NY GSD<1 yrs old NEEDS LOVING HOME ASAP



## tiggersMAMEE (Jan 20, 2010)

I really want this german shepherd to have a loving home and I don't know where to post it up. If interested, please contact me at 917 257 0197 ASAP. I just want this dog to have a loving home. I will give you information if interested etc. this GSD is really sad, he sleeps in a car shop. noone cares about him. chained up, all the time. and no this is not my dog, I will not get a dog and leave it in a car shop he smells paint and mechanic everyday, all day. it hurts so much to see a dog like this. he just needs/wants love, noone pets him. the car shop owner wants him gone asap. I don't know what I can do... I would love to foster care or even keep the GS but I can't, my golden retriever plays rough and he's still immature so they would have a marathon in the house. I would want everyone to spread this around so everyone can help out. this dog is in brooklyn, NY. 
how do I attach pictures? I made this account right now, just for the GSD. so I'm a noob at this site


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I am going to send you a private message...look for a flag flashing at the top


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: GSD under 1 yrs old NEEDS A LOVING HOME ASAP, NY*

thank you for caring about this dog.

there are many people here who help dogs in need, it would help greatly if somehow you could post a picture, there is something called photobucket.com where you upload pictures, then copy and paste them here. there is a thread with instructions in the main urgent sectin window "how to post pictures with photobucket".

this part may be unpleasant to think about, but i feel compelled to say it to you. you have posted your phone number here on the internet and you may get calls from people who CLAIM to want this dog as a pet, and who SEEM like they would give him a good home. please, to the best of your ability, check people out as thoroughly as you possibly can. ask them lots of questions, and be alert to whether your questions are met with openness and cooperation or with annoyance and anger, which is a big red flag that they might intend to use this dog for things that you don't even want to think about...like for a bait dog in dog fighting or to sell to research. yes, unfortunately these kinds of people are out there. there is even a thread on this board entitled "do you know where that dog is going". 

i am many states away from you and cannot be of much other help, but i want to thank you for caring and send you and this dog many blessings and the hope for a solution to the problem.

thank you again for caring. possibly others here will have more input for you.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: GSD under 1 yrs old NEEDS A LOVING HOME ASAP, NY*

I sent her contact info for GSD rescue in NYC...hoping they can help and guide her


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: GSD under 1 yrs old NEEDS A LOVING HOME ASAP, NY*

After clicking on the link in the other post, I had to come back to this one and post the photos. These pictures break my heart. He is so young and the chain he is on is so short. He can barely lay down. ANd yet he still has a sweet, calm expression on his face. 

Nobody pets this poor guy or gives him any attention, AND the owner wants him gone. I just hope that the little guy doesn't fall into the wrong hands.

Can't someone help him?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: GSD under 1 yrs old NEEDS A LOVING HOME ASAP, NY*

I'm going to email my rescue contact in NYC and see if the OP has been in contact. So sad!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: GSD under 1 yrs old NEEDS A LOVING HOME ASAP, NY*

Ok...contacted the rescue in NY...hadn't seen anything..but have been very busy and it even could have went to spam. They are going to contact the OP.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: GSD under 1 yrs old NEEDS A LOVING HOME ASAP, NY*

Yayy! Keep us posted! I sure hope this little guy gets of that chain and out of that auto shop into a nice, warm, comfortable, loving home.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: GSD under 1 yrs old NEEDS A LOVING HOME ASAP, NY*

Karin, thanks for posting these piks from the other thread!! 

He is so handsome, wish my DH would agree to having another. 

Wish the OP posted the address of the car shop. 

I imagine him there alone and my dogs here sitting on my coach eating popcorn with me watching tv. that poor boy there alone gggrrr!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: GSD under 1 yrs old NEEDS A LOVING HOME ASAP, NY*

Looks like he found a good home:

http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/pet/1564402887.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1330939&page=1#Post1330939


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: GSD under 1 yrs old NEEDS A LOVING HOME ASAP, NY*

I'm so pleased for this fellow - hitting the jackpot after the life he was leading is very satisfying (doesn't take them long to discover the couch does it?) - have a happy life boy.....

________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## DensterNY (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: GSD under 1 yrs old NEEDS A LOVING HOME ASAP, NY*

Well, once the rescue gets him together he should have an easy time getting adopted in New York (if he hasn't already). I tried 3 or 4 times through petfinder to pick up a GSD under 1 year old and got beat each time before I decided to go to a breeder.

Man, I'm so glad that this worked out... those pictures were so sad - and the great thing about dogs is that they won't foster resentment towards people for his mistreatment. The family who takes him in and shows him love will be well rewarded with love and devotion in kind.


----------

